# New Phone?



## stuckinthetoilet (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello everyone, My contract is up in a couple weeks and I'm not exactly sure on what phone to get any suggestions? I love the droid x but its starting to get really slow on me and theres not much I can do about it


----------



## bigdog357 (Jul 16, 2011)

i went from my X to the note 2,and i love it.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm sticking to my Bionic after I bought it second-hand. My contract with Verizon is up, but I'm holding out for the X Phone.. Though now that the bootloaders on Snapdragon based CPU's of the RAZR line and Atrix 4G, that RAZR Maxx HD is now looking far more appealing than usual. But I'll be damn if I can afford it right now since that's a month and a half pay to me..

Oh well, S3/4 is all the rage right now, Note series is second, then you can the HTC One/DNA perhaps.


----------



## stuckinthetoilet (Oct 11, 2012)

i want the htc one but doesnt look like thats coming to verizon sooo


----------

